# Hello brethren all, new member here



## Toml (Jan 7, 2020)

Just introducing myself as I stumbled across this forum this afternoon whilst on holiday in Venice and thought I'd join.
I have passed to f/c a few weeks ago and thoroughly enjoying every part of freemasonry.
Look forward to interacting with all.


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Jan 7, 2020)

Welcome to our little magic roundabout.

My grandparents used to live in Venice. Don't forget to visit Saint Mary Magdalene in Cannaregio, which is said to be built by some local Freemasons. I'm not sure whether it's open to the public, but it's also very close to the Ghetto, which is an area full of historical reference, although off the beaten track for most tourists.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 7, 2020)

Welcome !


----------



## Chaz (Jan 9, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Denford (Jan 10, 2020)

Hie, I want to join, I am a student , stay in north Cyprus


----------



## Winter (Jan 10, 2020)

Denford said:


> Hie, I want to join, I am a student , stay in north Cyprus


District Grand Lodge of Cyprus is a good place to start. 
https://cyprus-freemasons.org.cy/

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Denford (Jan 10, 2020)

Unfortunately, I can't go there, I'm a student in north Cyprus so I can't get a  Visa to south Cyprus


----------



## Winter (Jan 10, 2020)

Denford said:


> Unfortunately, I can't go there, I'm a student in north Cyprus so I can't get a  Visa to south Cyprus


Use the contact info on the website there and they will help direct you.  

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Jan 10, 2020)

I suspect that the District Grand Lodge of Cyprus will not help you in the north of Cyprus.

There are 3 Lodges in the north of Cyprus that are under the jurisdiction of the Grand Lodge of Turkey, that is Hür ve Kabul Edilmiş Masonlar Büyük Locası. The Grand Lodge of Turkey is "regular" and recognised by UGLE.

There seems to be a Lefkoşa Locası – Nicosia Lodge – mentioned on their website https://www.mason.org.tr/ but my Turkish is quite rusty.

I reckon you should get in touch with the Grand Lodge of Turkey and you could google "Lefkoşa Locası " or "Kıbrıs Locası" just in case you find more information

Good luck


----------



## Winter (Jan 10, 2020)

Good.to know.  Thanks. 

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Denford (Jan 10, 2020)

Thank you, for your information


----------

